# HCC CEO online interview



## Steamboat Bill (May 22, 2008)

Here is an interesting online video interview with High Country Club's CEO Christian Kirschner.

I always wondered what he looked like.

http://realestate.halogenguides.com...-of-4-high-country-club-s-christian-kirschner


----------



## vivalour (May 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Here is an interesting online video interview with High Country Club's CEO Christian Kirschner.
> 
> I always wondered what he looked like.
> 
> http://realestate.halogenguides.com...-of-4-high-country-club-s-christian-kirschner



so you get to meet him in the flesh next week?


----------



## saluki (May 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Here is an interesting online video interview with High Country Club's CEO Christian Kirschner.
> 
> I always wondered what he looked like.



There is a portrait of the management team on the HCC site:

http://www.highcountryclub.com/about/Management_Team.asp

Christian looks better with his current 'do on the video...


----------

